# bash: tty: command not found



## p0rt (Jun 18, 2003)

Hiya Peeps,

everytime i login or open a konsole in mandrake 9.1, i get the follwing displayed above my cmd prompt:

bash: tty: command not found
[[email protected] me]$

Please help!

Many thanks,
Chris


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

On my (slackware) system, the tty command is /usr/bin/tty, so you might check there to see if the tty command is also located there on your system. You can also use the command: type tty to display the location of the tty command on your system. If these fail to locate the tty command, try using the command (as root): find / -name tty and review the output. 

If you find the tty command on your system, you should verify that the path to the command is included in your PATH variable. So, for example, if you find your tty command in /usr/sbin, (i.e., /usr/sbin/tty) then your PATH variable should include /usr/sbin as one of the directories. Since you are using bash, you might check ~/.profile (a file named .profile in your home directory) to see if your path is set to include this directory (look for a line containing PATH= or similar). You can add the location of the tty command to your PATH statement using your favorite text editor.

If you do not find the tty command on your system, you will need to restore it from backup or the original installation media or another system.

Hope this helps.


----------

